# Dachshund Vomiting



## bjpoulson (Aug 21, 2010)

For quite some time I had issues with my ten year old Dachshund throwing up. Also he would have lots a gastric/intestinal noises. Whenever he started throwing up I would change his diet. It seemed that when I switched dry foods he would be okay for a while (weeks/months at a time). And then he would begin throwing it up again & it would not be digested. A hamburger & rice diet would stop the vomiting. It never failed to stop the vomiting. One day he threw up after eating soft canned dog food & it didn't look digested. About a day later I gave him hamburger & rice & he threw that up too right after eating it. So I took him to the vet. They put him on Duck & Potato dog food & 1/4 of a 75mg Ranitidine tablet twice daily. This eliminated the vomiting. After a couple months I stopped giving him the meds & fed him other kinds of food. He began throwing up again. So I immediately started up the meds & special diet again. He does not throw up as long as I keep him on it. With the pills I can feed him some other things as well. I still hear gastric noises on occasion. The vet wants $300 to x-ray him & I cannot afford it. He is my best friend & I worry about him all the time. He is very happy. He doesn't act sick. He gets excited & runs around. He looks healthy. He has a perfect figure & his coat looks fine. His stools do not look abnormal to me. But as soon as I stop giving him those pills, he can't keep his food down. Any ideas on what might be wrong with him? Can I keep him on the pills? Sometimes his belly seems like it is swollen or bloated. Like right now. I felt it & pressed on it & he shows no signs of discomfort. He just wants to lick my face


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

He may have ulcers. Ranitidine is fine to be on permanently. He may also be allergic to common protein sources. Do what works. 

Be aware that ulcers can be caused by liver problems. Save up to get a geriatric blood test done, as soon as possible.


----------

